

Computer Networks – The Heralds of Resource Sharing, Arpanet (1972) - weeha
https://archive.org/details/ComputerNetworks_TheHeraldsOfResourceSharing

======
weeha
Cross-posted from
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/comments/2ghj8d/comput...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/comments/2ghj8d/computer_networks_the_heralds_of_resource_sharing/)

